# Fishing boat rental??



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

I live in the Canton/Westland area and I'm looking for a place that rents out just a simple aluminum fishing boat with a motor. I remember as a kid my grandfather taking me out to Irish Hills to fish and we'd rent a boat. Seems not to many places do that anymore, I found that the place I went to as a child still does but I'm hoping for something closer to home. I live a short drive from Belleville lake but they don't seem to rent anymore. 

Any help will be great, looking forward to taking my 3 yr old son fishing! (Haven't got the ok from the wife to buy a boat  )


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

*the wife


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

ya, just get a boat. I had a small cabin cruiser for 12 yrs or so before I got married and my (ex) wife for years wanted me to get rid of it. Well I finaly broke down and got rid of it, and then got a 16 ft alum fishing boat that was easier to go fishing with:lol:


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

JasonT32 said:


> I live in the Canton/Westland area and I'm looking for a place that rents out just a simple aluminum fishing boat with a motor. I remember as a kid my grandfather taking me out to Irish Hills to fish and we'd rent a boat. Seems not to many places do that anymore, I found that the place I went to as a child still does but I'm hoping for something closer to home. I live a short drive from Belleville lake but they don't seem to rent anymore.
> 
> Any help will be great, looking forward to taking my 3 yr old son fishing! (Haven't got the ok from the wife to buy a boat  )


 Try that marina over at Whitmore Lk, it right at the exit by the BW motel and BigBoy, I think its exit 56 on US23. I don't remember their name but years ago I went in to check on a boat part, and asked if they rented boats, the guy said yes. Like I said that was years ago.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sportsman direct had rental on Lake St clair

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

have you googled boat rentals? Heres a page you can start with and make some calls. Even the canoe rentals might give you a lead on renting a row boat. I put in Keego Harbor and got hits from all around
https://www.google.com/search?q=boa...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

The number has surely dwindled based I am sure on the cost of liability insurance. When I was a kid we found liveries all over the place and there was never a word about insurance, just the normal "bring it back in good shape" comment when they untied the bow line and pushed you off...

Get that OK to buy a boat, playing up the very real good feeling when you take the little guy out for the first time and he plays with the minnows after getting bored in about 5 minutes of holding the rod waiting for a bite. You can pass the boat on to him when he gets old enough which is what my dad did. You might even live long enough for a three generation fishing outing, the best thing that will give you good memories forever...


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

STONE FLY said:


> ya, just get a boat. I had a small cabin cruiser for 12 yrs or so before I got married and my (ex) wife for years wanted me to get rid of it. Well I finaly broke down and got rid of it, and then got a 16 ft alum fishing boat that was easier to go fishing with:lol:


I made the BIG mistake of asking the wife to join me when I wanted to go buy a 16 foot fishing boat, motor and trailer at a boat show in Novi. She said "You're not really going to buy THAT are you?"

I ended up buying HER a cabin cruiser.


----------

